# Suggestion for new fish



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

My 90G is almost cycled - 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, PH=8.2/8.3, nitrate is about 20 ppm. Sanlity is 0.025 and temperature is 25C.

Currently I have a nemo and some hermit crabs.

Can I introduce Tank/Angle fish to the tank now?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If you have 0 ammonia and nitrites, then your tank IS already cycled.

You do not have a nemo in your tank. There is no such fish. Please learn to call it by it's proper name. It's called a clownfish.  LOL, I'm just pulling your leg, bro- you call it whatever you want!

I've waited a week between each new inhabitant I've added, to allow the tank's bioload to equalize. This is highly recommended.

I might also recommend making up a list of what you'd like to stock the tank with so that you can plan to add the fish in an appropriate order. This would be to introduce the shy fish first, and the more aggressive fish last. This ensures a more peaceful reef community. Also do your research on the behaivours of different fish before you buy. Check out the fish species info on this page:

Fish and Invertebrate Identification Guides

Cheers, and good luck!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

try to use Marine Compatibility Chart

http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/compatibility_chart.cfm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

